# Screen Readable Copy of Hoke's Book



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2013)

About 9 months ago I posted my printer friendly version of Hoke's book. In the process of creating that version I corrected many errors that had been generated by the OCR software when the book was originally digitized. I also rescanned all of the photos and drawings and included some text that had been lost in the original process. Unfortunately, the printer friendly version is cumbersome to read on screen, as the order of the pages is organized for printing, not for reading from the screen. Over the last couple of months, I have corrected some additional errors, tweaked a couple of the images, and written an Introduction to point out some inaccurate and/or outdated information in the book. Since I know many members rely on their screen readable versions of the book, I decided to reformat my version back into a screen readable version so that everyone may benefit from the improvements. 


The page size is 5-1/2" x 8-1/2", the same size as those in my 2003 reprint of the book, eliminating all the wasted margin space,
All of the corrections, rescanned images, and the missing text are included in this version, and
The Introduction is included in this version.

I've done the best I can to make this an accurate reproduction of the original book with an updated introduction. Everyone who provides links to Hoke's book is welcome to link to this new version. 

If anyone finds any errors or omissions, please let me know and I will correct them.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Dave

You can also find my printer friendly version here: Printer Friendly Copy of Hoke's Book


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 24, 2013)

THANK YOU!!!

This one is way easier on my eyes. Which means I can spend more time with it per session.


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2013)

Dave, 
The work you do for the members of this forum is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## eastky (Dec 25, 2013)

Dave thank you downloaded and saved.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time to read it again! 

Thanks to all the contributors and the one's that made it possible. :mrgreen:


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 26, 2013)

I love to read it on my smartphone now and everywhere! Good intro, Dave!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

It was my pleasure,
Dave


----------



## Alexie (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome job Dave, thank you!


----------



## Lou (Dec 26, 2013)

Great job and thanks for the present to the forum!


----------



## pattt (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Thank you for the files and all of the hard work, it's going to my Ipad tonight :lol: good stuff for those winter evenings 8) 

Greetings

Pat


----------



## chlaurite (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, just had a chance to take a look at your version - The introduction alone inspired me to reread half the book.

Kudos on a job well done, and thanks for your effort!


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 18, 2014)

Excellent!
Thank You!


----------



## jpdriver1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you -- now to try and print at work 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 30, 2014)

jpdriver1 said:


> Thank you -- now to try and print at work 8)


If you want to print it out, I'd suggest the printer friendly version. There's a link in my signature line below. It will print on half as many sheets of paper as the version in this thread.

Dave


----------



## Sungil JEON (Feb 27, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> About 9 months ago I posted my printer friendly version of Hoke's book. In the process of creating that version I corrected many errors that had been generated by the OCR software when the book was originally digitized. I also rescanned all of the photos and drawings and included some text that had been lost in the original process. Unfortunately, the printer friendly version is cumbersome to read on screen, as the order of the pages is organized for printing, not for reading from the screen. Over the last couple of months, I have corrected some additional errors, tweaked a couple of the images, and written an Introduction to point out some inaccurate and/or outdated information in the book. Since I know many members rely on their screen readable versions of the book, I decided to reformat my version back into a screen readable version so that everyone may benefit from the improvements.
> 
> 
> The page size is 5-1/2" x 8-1/2", the same size as those in my 2003 reprint of the book, eliminating all the wasted margin space,
> ...



Thank you for your favor!


----------



## lysdexic (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow! How did I miss this? Thank you so very much! You did an incredible job. It is so much easier on the eyes and brain.

I downloaded both versions, now I need a new ink cartridge. I can't wait to have the cleaned up version in print, great excuse to read it again.

Doug


----------



## Irons (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, Dave, great job. :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you all. It was my pleasure.

Dave


----------



## Clneal2003 (Jul 20, 2014)

As I sit here printing this off 10 pages at a time - odds then evens... I wonder how many of GRF members have sat here doing the same thing? :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 20, 2014)

If you want to print a copy you should download the printer friendly version in my signature line. It will print on half the amount paper.

Dave


----------



## LuckyP (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,
As I am a beginner, I am impatient to read it.
Thanks a lot at you all!  I think you did an incredible work.
Happy to enter this forum!  
LuckyP.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Hoke will get you off to a good start!

Dave


----------



## Clneal2003 (Aug 28, 2014)

Another way to look at hoke...

Hokes book has very limited pics. None of which do justice to showing off the reactions she describes in "clear vessels." This forum acts almost as a supplement to the book through the miracle of technological proliferation. People get on here and try processes and photograph their set ups and photograph their result and post them here. It's almost as though this forum helps visualize what hoke speaks of. 

While hokes book is the primary step by step for information - this forum has, by nature, become a symbiotic coupling with it. Easily providing images from multiple people trying multiple processes with an endless amounts of results. 

Keep both in mind as you learn and move forward.


----------



## aecycler (Sep 29, 2014)

This is awesome!!!! all the questions are answered here. Thank you much. I have degenerative disc disease in my lower back. Used to do construction work and now have to find some thing else to do so. I have started e cycling. Looking forward to trying some of these techniques out. THANKS AGAIN. WOOPEE YIPPEEE YO


----------



## archerytech1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you. I did read a copy I found online before I joined this forum but I downloaded your copy as I understand there may be some additional info in there that may or may not have been in the old copy I found online.


----------



## canova (May 28, 2015)

Thank you so very much . Ive been making alot of mistakes. Hopefully i wont be anymore unnessary ones now


----------



## lorenzo27305 (Aug 27, 2015)

WOW unfindable book, i was desperatly looking 4 this one 
thank you !


----------



## NEW GOLD REFINER (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like to thank you and all others for your efforts in providing this information. The contribution is a priceless tool. Cheers!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 6, 2015)

2,225 downloads so far! I'm happy so many have found it useful!

Dave


----------



## kcm (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you, Dave. Looks like this book will be VERY helpful in the coming months/years.

kcm


----------



## markk (Nov 16, 2016)

I have yet to able to DL any copy of this book from any link i have found . Only " you are not authorized" or similar.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 16, 2016)

markk said:


> I have yet to able to DL any copy of this book from any link i have found . Only " you are not authorized" or similar.



Try these;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=16555


----------



## markk (Nov 16, 2016)

jimdoc said:


> markk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the same thing . in my DL list it says interrupted : Forbidden

If i just click the links instead of saving content I get a new page and the " you are not authorized " error . I try logging in on that page and refreshing but still no DL


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 16, 2016)

The only time I've seen a not authorized message is if I wasn't logged into the forum. If you'll send me a PM with your email address, I'll email a copy to you.

Dave

Edit to add, Wow, I just checked the link in the first post of this thread to make sure it was working, which it was for me. It's been downloaded 4,765 times!


----------



## markk (Nov 16, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> 2,225 downloads so far! I'm happy so many have found it useful!
> 
> Dave


you will have more happy customer as soon as I figure out why I can not Dl it. Still mystifying me .


----------



## Harvey5 (Dec 2, 2016)

Very useful, and Thanks for the readable version.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey anybody, why am I having problems downloading the screen readable book here on my Samsung galaxy.it sends me to site that sells badges, I don't need no stinking badges


----------



## Oggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Maybe I'll try downloading Tapatalk for android


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 30, 2017)

Oggy, I'm afraid I can't help with any issues regarding a smartphone as I have one of the few remaining dumb, flip phones. If you can't get the download to work, please send me a PM and we'll figure out a way to get you a copy.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 30, 2017)

I am a bit of a phone nerd.. I like to root and do all sorta of dorky stuff that doesn't matter to most people, so I have a few phones and tablets.

I just tried downloading it on all devices, and it worked. 
OG droid, droid 2 global, droid 4, lg2, lg3, lg4, samsung galaxy s5, s7. 

No troubles.

Oggy, do you have the newest download manager from the playstore? An aftermarket one? Do you have enough space on your download directory partition? Are you using chrome or the samsung browser? What error is it returning?

You can pm me so we dont clutter this thread

Edit: also my kids amazon fire had no issue


----------



## mukesh (Mar 8, 2017)

Great...
Thanks alot for the printable version


----------



## mitri (Mar 8, 2017)

new to this forum, thanks so much for hokes book in pdf. Is there a similar resource for refining from black sands also? learning my way around.  blessings.


----------



## umglitter (Oct 28, 2017)

Good looking out! Thanks man


----------



## agitagat (Nov 6, 2017)

Thankyou Dave.

Screen Readable Copy Excellent


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm glad so many have found it helpful. 5,593 downloads and counting.  

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Nov 7, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'm glad so many have found it helpful. 5,593 downloads and counting.
> 
> Dave



I wonder if that exceeded the original printing quantity!


----------



## ItsRiker (Sep 12, 2019)

Late to the thread I know, but I wanted to express my gratitude for your work on this document! The copy hosted on Scribd after page 83 had overlapping text and was illegible for me. So thank you for putting this together!!


----------



## Martijn (Dec 7, 2019)

A saturday at work with some peace and quiet finally allowed me to print this double sided, and folded, (the wrong way,..) 
Thank you so very much for putting this together. Reading hoke's on cell phone is no fun. 
Martijn.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 7, 2019)

For those who may find this thread in the future, there is also a printer friendly version available in my signature line. I'm glad so many have enjoyed it.

Dave


----------



## g.brandi (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m new and I want to read your book but I can’t seem to figure out where it is after I click on it


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 3, 2020)

When you click on the attachment in the first post of this thread, it should download a copy of the book to your computer. You should be able to open it or save it to your computer.

Dave


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you for that download, much appreciated.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 6, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!

7,014 downloads and counting.  

Dave


----------



## metsatriani (Sep 23, 2020)

Terimakasih


----------



## Dbaschiera (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello I am new to the site and wanted to thank you for posting Hokes book to read...happy holidays


----------



## rumaanmallik (Jul 3, 2022)

there is hindi version of this book??


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm afraid I don't know. I've only worked on the English version.

Dave


----------



## Paul73 (Jul 4, 2022)

rumaanmallik said:


> there is hindi version of this book??


Google has a translate feature but it will not translate over 300 pages. It may be possible to do if you could split the PDF file using something that is able to edit PDF files into say two files that are less than 300 pages each. Not sure if it can be done, but needing the translation I would try it if you can work with the PDF file with a PDF editor. From a quick search, this looks interesting, not sure of the cost but they offer a free download. Free PDF Reader - Open & read PDF documents, 100% free

Good luck


----------



## rumaanmallik (Jul 4, 2022)

Paul73 said:


> Google has a translate feature but it will not translate over 300 pages. It may be possible to do if you could split the PDF file using something that is able to edit PDF files into say two files that are less than 300 pages each. Not sure if it can be done, but needing the translation I would try it if you can work with the PDF file with a PDF editor. From a quick search, this looks interesting, not sure of the cost but they offer a free download. Free PDF Reader - Open & read PDF documents, 100% free
> 
> Good luck


thank you sir and could you tell me how i recovery of Rh after gold and silver then pd recovery ??


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 4, 2022)

rumaanmallik,
Please don't crash this topic.


----------



## Paul73 (Jul 4, 2022)

rumaanmallik said:


> thank you sir and could you tell me how i recovery of Rh after gold and silver then pd recovery ??


No I cannot, I am a beginner myself. I saw your post and decided to see if the translation could be accomplished.


----------



## Theseafox (Jul 4, 2022)

I like this fellow. 
I feel there should be a Hindi version of Mr. Hoke's book as this hobby is almost a religion to some folks.
If they can translate the bible into many languages, then this book deserves a similar respect.
cheers
Theseafox.


----------



## Shark (Jul 4, 2022)

It is actually Miss Hoke.


----------



## Paul73 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hindi version files are attached. Original is so large I had to split it up. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Paul73 (Jul 4, 2022)

Theseafox said:


> I like this fellow.
> I feel there should be a Hindi version of Mr. Hoke's book as this hobby is almost a religion to some folks.
> If they can translate the bible into many languages, then this book deserves a similar respect.
> cheers
> Theseafox.


Look below Thesafox it is so large it had to be split into two documents. Both together are screen readable in Hindi.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 4, 2022)

rumaanmallik said:


> thank you sir and could you tell me how i recovery of Rh after gold and silver then pd recovery ??


Read the book of C.M.Hoke and search the forum.

First though, why do you think you have Rh and Pd in solution?

What is your feedstock, ore, jewellery or something else?


----------



## jarod (Nov 16, 2022)

I've been a lurker for a beat now, but this is my first post, as I really needed to comment and thank you for putting this together. Somehow I had only found the printer version previously and struggled through reading it on my phone, adjusting the zoom and centering every time I changed the page. This is sooooo much better and easier, especially jumping from chapter to chapter when referencing procedures. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 16, 2022)

You're very welcome! I'm happy that these versions are still benefiting our members.

Wow! 8,403 downloads!

Dave


----------



## stoneware (Nov 16, 2022)

Theseafox said:


> I like this fellow.
> I feel there should be a Hindi version of Mr. Hoke's book as this hobby is almost a religion to some folks.
> If they can translate the bible into many languages, then this book deserves a similar respect.
> cheers
> Theseafox.


Ms. Hoke


----------



## Pitchfork (Nov 23, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> About 9 months ago I posted my printer friendly version of Hoke's book. In the process of creating that version I corrected many errors that had been generated by the OCR software when the book was originally digitized. I also rescanned all of the photos and drawings and included some text that had been lost in the original process. Unfortunately, the printer friendly version is cumbersome to read on screen, as the order of the pages is organized for printing, not for reading from the screen. Over the last couple of months, I have corrected some additional errors, tweaked a couple of the images, and written an Introduction to point out some inaccurate and/or outdated information in the book. Since I know many members rely on their screen readable versions of the book, I decided to reformat my version back into a screen readable version so that everyone may benefit from the improvements.
> 
> 
> The page size is 5-1/2" x 8-1/2", the same size as those in my 2003 reprint of the book, eliminating all the wasted margin space,
> ...





FrugalRefiner said:


> Thank you all. It was my pleasure.
> 
> Dave


Is the hokes book on audio


----------



## Pitchfork (Nov 23, 2022)

Pitchfork said:


> Is the hokes book on audio


i own a print hokes book ineed audio


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 23, 2022)

Pitchfork said:


> i own a print hokes book ineed audio


I have never heard of an audio version.
There may be software that can do this?


----------



## stoneware (Nov 23, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I have never heard of an audio version.
> There may be software that can do this?


Shortly after I had scanned the book, I had asked a friend who has a good clear voice to do an audio version.

He had agreed but never had the time to do it.

Also made several requests on having the book translated into other foreign languages popular on the forum - again no luck.

I believe there was a gold forum member who did an English to German translation, since he was asking for payment I don't think the translated copy gained much traction.

Ms Hoke's image was not included in the original publication, the image was sourced from one of the large library's in New York.

Frugalrefiner aka Dave has done a really nice job of reformatting the book a great service to all.

Her companion book, Testing Precious Metals was purchased with donations from forum members - lasersteve made the largest contribution.

When the OCR work was completed I had forwarded the hard copy to Steve.

From the contents of her companion book you'll learn howto make the reagents for testing or confirming that a metal is of a precious nature.


----------

